# Denver area what Haunts to visit?



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My building fell through for my Haunt. I have a couple of buildings to look at tomorrow but I need to close by Friday because I need at least 3 weeks to do 20 K to 30 K feet of space. If I don't close on something by Friday I am going to go to Denver/ Colorado Springs area and check out some haunts. I plan buying a house in that area and moving my haunt or leave my haunt here and start a second one there...anyway, what haunts are the kick butt ones and which ones get the customers. I wanna see whom I am going to be playing with.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Really? You'll be moving out here?

The haunted house listings haven't been updated yet with some of the new pro-haunts but you can get and idea with these websites:

http://www.hauntedratings.com/denver_haunted_houses.php

http://www.haunteddenver.com/

http://scared.com/denverhauntedhouses/halloweendenver.php


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool thanks... moving for sure! Vegas is a hole... I'm 3rd generation and it has gotten bad. Going to keep house here and lease a year in CO... then buy a house if its all happy dance! Just waiting for daughter to graduate this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome! You'll have to join the Denver Hearse Association


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Awesome! You'll have to join the Denver Hearse Association


Yes...looking forward to it... can I do it if I decide on Colorado Springs?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------

